# what color is she flea bitten or dapple grey??



## CLaPorte432

Id say neither. Shes just grey...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb

I don't see any flea bitten spots or any dapples so I'd say just grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve

No color guru, so others can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think your horse is just gray.

As far as I know, this is flea bitten.









And this is dapple gray.


----------



## Poseidon

She's just gray. 

Dapple gray is just a stage of the graying process. Nothing all that special about it other than it happens to be pretty. 

Fleabitten gray is referred to as, like the picture in the above post shows, a horse who has little ticks of their base color still showing, called fleabites.

Congrats on keeping her that clean though. Most grays I know pride themselves in being as dirty as possible.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby

she has some red spots in her and when she was a foal she was more a of strawberry roan color and end up like this


----------



## riccil0ve

Poseidon said:


> She's just gray.
> 
> Dapple gray is just a stage of the graying process. Nothing all that special about it other than it happens to be pretty.
> 
> Fleabitten gray is referred to as, like the picture in the above post shows, a horse who has little ticks of their base color still showing, called fleabites.
> 
> Congrats on keeping her that clean though. Most grays I know pride themselves in being as dirty as possible.


Will a dapple gray eventually/usually fade into just gray like the OP's horse?


----------



## CLaPorte432

^^^ yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

riccil0ve said:


> Will a dapple gray eventually/usually fade into just gray like the OP's horse?


Yes. All grays end up entirely white or fleabitten. The age a horse ends up dappled (if it even dapples) and the length of its dappled stage varies from horse to horse. I boarded with a 12 year old who was still in the middle of his dapple stage. 

OP, your mare was probably born chestnut and is chestnut under the gray if she has some red spots and looked like a red roan when she was younger. She probably looked like a red roan because of the graying process.


----------



## farmpony84

BackwoodsBaby said:


> she has some red spots in her and when she was a foal she was more a of strawberry roan color and end up like this


Then she may be a rose gray but I'd have to see better pix...


----------



## Poseidon

farmpony84 said:


> Then she may be a rose gray but I'd have to see better pix...


Rose gray = gray. There is also nothing special about rose gray. It is, like "dapple gray," just a stage in the graying process that distorts the base color, making the horse appear rather pinkish.

Gray is gray is gray.


----------



## MelissaAnn

The OPs horse could end up with some flea bites, correct?


----------



## Poseidon

Doubtful. She could end up with a few here or there, but usually the ones that are completely white have few to no fleabites. The majority of grays I know personally are covered in fleabites to the point where their base color completely visible. I only know of one white-gray and he doesn't have a fleabite on him. He is also a really loud splash/sabino that you can't see at all unless he's wet.


----------



## TexanFreedom

In the end, the final final stages, there is fleabitten and 'white' grey. I believe she is white grey.
Dappling is just one of the many wacky stages in the greying process. 
Like Poisedon said in the end all greys ultimately end up entirely white or fleabitten.

​


----------

